# Coyotes



## over9kcat (Oct 22, 2008)

How do you keep coyotes out of your chickens ?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

buid a coyote proof enclosure for the chickens or get a good guardian dog to have around and protect your livestock. Depending on where ya live, you could take more drastic measures but really the simplest solution is to predator proof your enclosure.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Electric fence wire on the top of the chicken wire maybe?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

the best option is to have an enclosure shed or hut that you can close the door on at night. Most chooks will automatically head in to there home at night then all you do is close the door. We are making a shift in flocks of chickens at the moment so we have changed this a bit for the time being however normally none of our chickens are truly free range, we have way too many wild beasts that would come and eat them. They do however have a 3-4 HSF enclosure with 6 foot fencing and netting over the top for day time, at nite they go inside and i simply close them in . There are still other predators that one must watch out for but keeps anything major out. The only thing we have ever had get in with the chickens (even before the herd dogs ) is an occassional large black snake


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

over9kcat said:


> How do you keep coyotes out of your chickens ?


That's easy, save your urine.
Walk the fence every two or three days and 'Scent' mark everything around the chicken run.

Farmers locally used to hire us kids to hunt the coyotes, and walk the fences.
Most coyotes will have to be pretty desperate to cross human scent to try and take a meal...

Walk the fence, slosh around or spray the urine to mark territory.

Remember, it's not just where you slosh the urine, but how high.

You wan to lay it down a little above shoulder height on a full grown coyote.
They will associate a VERY LARGE coyote/dog/wolf with urine scent that high, and they will stay away from a dominant coy that large!

If you have a dog, take him along to spray everything in sight too, that will help, and the local coys will start to associate the dog scent with yours, and figure there is a pack already working that 'neighborhood'...

Coys are singular animals and don't like to be in 'Pack' territory.
-----------------------------------

The absolute best way to be rid of coys is to hunt them.

Use a 'Distress' call with an artificial decoy,
Be ready on the rifle, because when coys come in, they come in FAST and there might be more than one come in at once.

Being singular hunters, they will stand off knowing there are other coys in the area, but when one starts in for the kill, 
GREED/Competition gets the best of them and you may have 3 or 4 come in at once. (good time to be hunting with shotgun or AR-15 rifle!)...


----------



## Incoming (Oct 27, 2008)

I use old chain link fencing with a gate and enclose the top as well. My coop is only 3' wide so the yard itself is 3X20 for8-10 birds. Haven't scene a critter or hawk get through it in the past several years.

Incoming


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

That's funny, piss all over your property. There are a lot of old wife's tails out there and some are based of fact but most work only by coincidence. Look at it this way, if it wont keep you out it wont keep anything else out either. The best way to keep everything out of a chicken coop is to use heavy wire mesh attached to the wire of your coop and have it go down 4 to 6 inches into the ground then go three feet out away from the pen. What this does is stop animals from digging under the fence, they will try a few places ( always against the fence) and then give up. This will work for coyotes and skunks and possums. Fox and raccoons will climb over and into the enclosure if there is no top netting. This also works to keep animals from getting under sheds and decks.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the dog pen located near the chicken pen so the barking of the dogs helps keep the coyotes away. I also have a mule roaming the area around the outside of the chicken pen.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

over9kcat said:


> How do you keep coyotes out of your chickens ?


Depends on how often the game warden tresspasses on your property.
You might not want to read this if you're squeamish!:

You could always live trap them and carry them off.....or.......

Put a treble hook on some 50 Lb test,bait it with meat,tie it down,the bugger swallows it hole and pulls his stomach out.If he's still alive come morning,shoot him in the head.

Yes,its beyond cruel,but so is your slow death by starvation in a survival situaton.I don't suggest this for general use.


----------

